# Porcupine Tree /// Arriving Somewhere (DVD)



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

I know there's a thread for concert DVDs but I thought this DVD deserved its own thread.

the SQ is - IMO - the best of any concert DVDs available to date (SD material) better than even Pink Floyd's PULSE. The surround mixing on DTS is awesome too.
there is a huge debate amongst fans about the video editing - some like it, most don't mind it a lot hate it.

Its an excellent concert DVD from what is now one of the best rock groups around. Read the reviews on Blogcritics and Progarchives.com


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Personally, I was disappointed. But, I'll be honest, its all superficial for me. The general feel and look of the band on stage didn't at all match what I pictured when I listened to their music. And, that bothered me enough to not really want to listen to their music much these days. 


Mitch


----------



## trainCatcher (Nov 5, 2006)

How does the sound quality compare to In Absentia? I recently purchased it based on recommendation, having never heard PT. Man, I was completely blown away by the mix! The music was not bad, either


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I've got their previous DVD-Audio discs and they are amazing for sound quality, recording quality, and a good musical sound. I am always interested in bands that focus on recording in Multichannel surround, which PT does do. I haven't heard this yet, but will blind buy it when I find it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

trainCatcher said:


> How does the sound quality compare to In Absentia? I recently purchased it based on recommendation, having never heard PT. Man, I was completely blown away by the mix! The music was not bad, either


Can't really compare the SQ between the two - In Absentia is MLP (lossless) DVD-Audio, and Arriving is a DVD-Video with a DTS (compressed) soundtrack. Sort of like trying to compare a CD and high bitrate MP3.

Having said that, the soundtrack is as good as DTS can get, and the mix will blow you away. It isn't as aggressive as the DVD-Audios - after all you can clearly see the band on the screen in front of you but there are times when the surrounds are used quite tastefully.

After IA perhaps you will want to listen to the other DVD-As - Stupid Dream (1999) and Deadwing (2005) - most of the songs on Arriving are from Deadwing. Look out for FOABP on DVD-A in September too.


----------

